# I Broke Myself......



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I am in soo much pain, I am nearly int ears as I sit here to write this to you all. Last night I pulled my back out and the b/f had to carry me to bed, I hate HATE being freakin old, derepite and broken. I just wanted to let you all know it may be a couple of days before I get back, I had a good friend bring me some muscle relaxers as well as some pain pills. I am off to lay on my heating pad and not do anything. At least this morning I can move around by myself with out help from the b/f having to be my brace. Soooo glad I taught it to Phoenix, he has been dilligently by my side since last night, he wouldn't even let the b/f in bed with me last night, he slept on the couch 

I will talk to you all hopefully later after more rest but could be a couple of days. Hugs and Love to you all.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh Man, that sucks! I hope it feels better soon.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

...hope your feelin better.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

got your message. it's ok being old, most of my friends are compared to me (no offense) . Get well Tye!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> YouTube - Baby Got Back video clip original Big Buts
> 
> ...hope your feelin better.


Reminds me of the Burger King. they version was square, a very weird advertisement for spongebob


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no!!!!!!!!! that sucks girl. I hope you have a really fast recovery.


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

It happens to all of us no matter what we do...We all get old and sore im feeling it now at 33 if it makes u laugh and feel any better


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i turn 30 in a week and a half .. my hip has been giving me problems for the past month and my back always hurts


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

cEElint said:


> i turn 30 in a week and a half .. my hip has been giving me problems for the past month and my back always hurts


Ya i feel ya, im ok on the outside it's my insides that are acting up YIKES maybe too much of a good time when i was a pup  It is what it is now.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I feel ya! I am not even old and have serious back issues. I break all the time. I can't imagine 10-20 years from now  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

~StangChick~ said:


> Oh Man, that sucks! I hope it feels better soon.


Thanks girl, I do feel better now.



NinaThePitbull said:


> YouTube - Baby Got Back video clip original Big Buts
> 
> ...hope your feelin better.


lmaooo thanks NTPB, that made me laugh



BittersweetEmbrace said:


> got your message. it's ok being old, most of my friends are compared to me (no offense) . Get well Tye!!


lmaooo that's because you are only 14  Hugs girl 



BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Reminds me of the Burger King. they version was square, a very weird advertisement for spongebob


OMG I saw that, the King creeps me out anywayz, lol



aimee235 said:


> I hope you feel better soon!


Thanks a ton Aimee



kg420 said:


> Oh no!!!!!!!!! that sucks girl. I hope you have a really fast recovery.


Pain pills ROCK  Thanks Krystal 



ghosthellz said:


> It happens to all of us no matter what we do...We all get old and sore im feeling it now at 33 if it makes u laugh and feel any better


hahaha we are the same age, so no it doesn't really make me feel better  But I did laugh, thanks 



cEElint said:


> i turn 30 in a week and a half .. my hip has been giving me problems for the past month and my back always hurts


OMG cEElint, you are getting old  My hips and lower back are really jacked up, was not nice to myself as a kid, lol



ghosthellz said:


> Ya i feel ya, im ok on the outside it's my insides that are acting up YIKES maybe too much of a good time when i was a pup  It is what it is now.


hahah sux getting old though ya know 



american_pit13 said:


> I feel ya! I am not even old and have serious back issues. I break all the time. I can't imagine 10-20 years from now  Hope you feel better soon.


OMG Holly in 10 years I'll be in a wheelchair, lol. Three kids, breakin horses and car wrecks does nothing for your back as well, lol. Thanks girl


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a bummer  Feel betterz!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks girl, I feel better today than yesterday.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad your feeling better Tye Tye !!

Pfft at any of you being old WTF! I must be dust & cob webs ....... major eye rollage here


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Ronnie are you saying you are old, shoooosh, I just feel old, hate getting older is all, my body doesn't like it, lol.


----------

